

The StartUp failed but here is what I learnt - desouzt
http://arfahthestartupkid.wordpress.com/2014/09/02/the-startup-failed-but-here-is-what-i-learnt/

======
desouzt
This was posted by my friend and I thought it was a brilliant lesson for all
budding entrepreneurs (myself included).

